

Greg Smith Doesn't Shock Me And I'm Not Selling Goldman - kraymer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2012/03/14/unshocked-by-goldman-one-investor-says-buy-more/

======
gamechangr
Discrediting Greg Smith is hardly an answer to the questions he brought up ???
Hello misdirection!!!

I would agree with the forbes article that banks acting in their own interests
is hardly--new news.

